# ECU Fault Codes??



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

Might sound stupid  but where is the ECU in a 1986 300zx n/a, and how do you check them and what are the fault codes? Thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Kick panel , passenger side. And I posted a complete fault code list a while back it might be on page 2 or 3 by now , do a search on it.


----------

